# Penofin on PT decks?



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright. I was at the local BM place here in Arlington and got into a conversation with the guy about Sikkens SRD_re_, (I've been using the old SRD on pressure treated decks) . He agrees that no one digs the change and people have been using Penofin as a substitute. He said Penofin paid a fine to keep their formula untouched and Sikkens didn't want to go that route.

I've been researching here and around the web for some good products for pressure treated wood. It seems like this is a perpetual topic on here, so sorry to reopen that can of worms but the season is upon us. I haven't read too much, or at all, about Penofin on pressure treated-hence my inquiry. Besides, I'd rather hear your opinions than the plethora of unprofessional ones lurking around on the web anyway.

My main question: Who has used Penofin on pressure treated and been satisfied w/ its application and longevity? Also, which line of Penofin is most suitable for PT?

It's either the Penofin or I'll switch to Cabot, TWP, or Deckscapes.

tanks
-jt


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Of everything you mentioned, TWP is your best bet. If you have some bank to keep stain on hand, you can't go wrong with Armstrong Clark. I have stripped more Penofin from decks then I can shake a stirring stick at.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

So, you're not impressed with penofin?

I haven't used it years but was wanting to give it another try.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have never cared for it either especially on PT, all tho I still think its better than the restricted stuff on the market.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

cool- sounds like Penofin is not the answer. I checked out the Armstrong Clark- seems pretty reasonably priced, (I didn't check into shipping charges though). For those of you who have used it, do you need to apply 2 coats most of the time, or does one coat give adequate protection? Is is better than TWP?

-jt


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've used Cabot Clear Solution and Decking Stain on PT decks without a problem, never used Penofin though so I can't compare them directly.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah- I'll have to give that a try someday. I read on here somewhere that it's not good though, I wonder how long it lasts.


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

I use cabot on the decks I do, it works well for me never had any problems so far.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

excellent- thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> yeah- I'll have to give that a try someday. I read on here somewhere that it's not good though, I wonder how long it lasts.


Depends on the weather and how bad the HO abuses it. In my neck of the woods, we typically get 1-2 years from the clear solution and 2-3 years from the Decking Stains. I did my own PT fence with clear solution 4 years ago and it still beads water, but that's vertical.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I guess I wouldn't expect anymore than 2 years on a horizontal surface, but only 1 wouldn't cut it for my customers, (or me for that matter). Even the cheap CWF-UV I used to apply lasts 2 years easy in my area, (if it is truly applied 2 coats wet-on-wet). I stopped using that though, because I wanted to move toward oil-based products.

thanks, maybe I'll give Cabot Clear a shot considering it is so readily available here.


----------



## 707drz (Oct 21, 2008)

penofin here on the coast is the way to go, from what i have seen. most housing commities dont give a choice, either penofin or nothing at all. theres a porduct that i like to recomend that works very well with pt. preservawood. its a linseed oil and tung oil mix like most out there, and they make it to work with pt as well as hardwoods. the only issue that i have seen with penofin is the price, and i have use it with pt ,no problems


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

that's cool, thanks man. Looks like Penofin is comparable to Sikkens in price, so no problems for me there as I bill the HO for material anyway. But, I'm not so sure I'm interested in it anymore due to some of the feedback here.

Haven't tried the Preservawood, but thanks for the heads up.

As of right now, I think my curiosity and research is leaning me towards trying out the Armstrong or Cabot. I'd still like to hear more feedback on the Armstrong though. 

-jt


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

TWP as in Thompsons?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Benjamin Moore® Hardwood Finish 321/C321


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

NACE said:


> Benjamin Moore® Hardwood Finish 321/C321


haven't tried the Ben Moore- never heard much about it, which is probably why. The BM guys never recommend that- only Sikkens and Cabot. Anyone else get into this? I assume it could also be applied to presure treated, not just the hardwoods...


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

BM came out with this line to compete with Cabots. The 321 product is supposed to be comparable to Aussie Timber Oil from Cabot--basically a much slower drying version of the Cabot Clear Solution product, it costs more than the Cabot with no additional benefit that I can see.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Eric- costs more than the Cabot eh?....screw that


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Rick the painter said:


> TWP as in Thompsons?


TWP is not Thompsons


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> thanks Eric- costs more than the Cabot eh?....screw that


I should clarify, at the store I shop at, the BM product costs more.

"Individual retailer prices may vary." :nerd:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bender said:


> So, you're not impressed with penofin?
> 
> I haven't used it years but was wanting to give it another try.


Penofin has mediocre (being generous) mold protection. I've seen it turn black when attacked by certain spores. 

The Armstrong Clarke is my go-to stain product this year. Good company, been around a long time and the product is excellent. If you order 6 pails from theprosealerstore.com you get free shipping. 

The semi transparent is a one-coat applied via sprayer and backbrush. I prefer two light coats on floor. What they call their semi-solid is a true one-coat product and it is nothing like what Cabot's calls a semi-solid. It just has more pigment than their semi trans.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Rick the painter said:


> TWP as in Thompsons?


TWP as in T.otal W.ood P.rotection, easy to OVERapply, but good stuff, made by Gemini


----------

